

A peek at the home of Dieter Rams (industrial design, Braun) - joe_bleau
http://www.yatzer.com/as-little-design-as-possible-dieter-rams

======
jannes
On a related note: I once heard that Jonathan Ive designed the iPhone's
calculator as a tribute to Dieter Rams.

Doesn't seem unlikely after a quick Google image search:
<http://s3files.core77.com/blog/images/dieterive.jpg>

------
andos
Just look at the pictures (and lament the perfunctory captions). The writing
in this piece is dismal.

------
rwmj
Who wants to live in that antiseptic hotel? My 1920 "homes fit for heroes"
house is beautiful, cluttered and very practical.

~~~
ugh
Not everyone shares your taste.

